# BOCA JRS. LA PREMIER B04



## BOCA-B04 (May 6, 2018)

BOCA JRS. LA PREMIER DA B04, is looking for experienced players (pref. F1 Premier or DA players that no longer want to play USSDA) that are willing to train and play at the next level. This team will be a CSL PREMIER LEVEL 2018-2019 Season. 
for more information contact us:
bocapremier04@aol.com


----------

